# Windows 10 ROM for Android Devices?



## mstrblueskys (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello - just got the Nextbit Robin and I was thinking it might make a terribly perfect Windows 10 phone. Is there any way to get it up and running? The specs of this and my 950 are pretty dang similar, which is what spurred this thought.


----------



## VSparxx (Mar 19, 2016)

mstrblueskys said:


> Hello - just got the Nextbit Robin and I was thinking it might make a terribly perfect Windows 10 phone. Is there any way to get it up and running? The specs of this and my 950 are pretty dang similar, which is what spurred this thought.

Click to collapse



No, as the OEM must adapt the build for this specific device, mainly bootloader and drivers for all hw.


----------



## mstrblueskys (Mar 21, 2016)

So, you don't think there's a way to take the Mi 4 flash tool and mod it to the Nextbit?

Is there anything I could get that would make this easier?


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't think that's possible as Windows Phone devices requires an UEFI bootloader to work.... Same thing goes for Android tablets running an Atom processor but the same  tablet with an Atom chip and Windows installed will be different since it had UEFI on it... 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## mstrblueskys (Mar 21, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> I don't think that's possible

Click to collapse



It happened with the Xiaomi Mi 4 via an installer that's available through their website. Think the installer then wipes the BIOS completely? The Mi 4 has the Snapdragon 801. Should be a pretty similar process, right?

I'm trying to find the drivers. The website says they're open source, but idk where they are.


----------



## qzem (Mar 22, 2016)

mstrblueskys said:


> It happened with the Xiaomi Mi 4 via an installer that's available through their website. Think the installer then wipes the BIOS completely? The Mi 4 has the Snapdragon 801. Should be a pretty similar process, right?
> 
> I'm trying to find the drivers. The website says they're open source, but idk where they are.

Click to collapse



Doing this is a good way to brick your phone. Good luck


----------



## mstrblueskys (Mar 22, 2016)

qzem said:


> Good luck

Click to collapse



If I can figure out how to get started on this, I'll report back!


----------



## khmaies5 (Apr 24, 2016)

mstrblueskys said:


> If I can figure out how to get started on this, I'll report back!

Click to collapse



did you find any thing ? i am looking for a way to edit mi4 windows rom and make it work on mi5 but i didn't figure out how to get started


----------



## mstrblueskys (May 6, 2016)

khmaies5 said:


> did you find any thing ? i am looking for a way to edit mi4 windows rom and make it work on mi5 but i didn't figure out how to get started

Click to collapse



I haven't had a chance to play around. I'm now thinking it may be easier to get the Windows Flash tool to work since it's similar to the Lumia 950. I just have to get it to recognize the robin as the Lumia 950...


----------



## Hansani Archibald (Aug 6, 2016)

I was curious myself and this is what I found. I'm not sure if this info and the files will be useful to you in your experiment? 
http://en.miui.com/thread-189574-1-1.html


----------



## djtonka (Aug 6, 2016)

but you need RS232 port


----------



## larsonreever (Apr 1, 2017)

Mi 4 flash tool and modding it to the Nextbit is not possible on Windows Phone devices as it requires an UEFI bootloader to work.... Same thing goes for Android tablets running an Atom processor......


----------

